# my first less than 5 star rating!!



## SpongemanGreg (Aug 19, 2017)

I just saw that I recieved my first rating that wasn't 5 stars. I was rated 3 stars. From who I don't know, and I don't know why either. My day is kinda crummy somewhat now. Why I care I don't know considering it doesn't even pay that well and you'd be naive to think it'd be 5 stars non stop. How did the rest of you feel when you got your first less than steller rating? I bought beer and I'm home now. That's what I'm doing.....


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Welcome to uber!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

It could have been a pax that thought 3 was "average," and reserves 4 star ratings for drivers with wine coolers on board.

Just wait until you get your first 1 star rating by some drunk paxhole who put his pin in the wrong spot.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

If it makes you feel better, you can have some of my rating points


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

I got my first 1 star rating from a fellow uber driver. His car was in the shop, requested a ride. I got the ping. we chatted about the business and laughed. dropped him off, got 1 star. obviously trying to gain a competitive advantage. Like you i was very upset and reported it to uber who did nothing and never will. What I can tell you is, that will disappear after a while. I have a 4.96 rating after 1647 rides. The average is 4.80 i believe. I have received 1 star ratings for no reason whatsoever. I stopped getting upset because there is nothing you can do about and uber doesn't care. You will recover and it will happen again, I can promise you that. I have received 1 star ratings for not letting pax bring an open container in my car, for not allowing more than 4 people in my car, for not allowing toddlers in my car without car seats. All of those are illegal but uber still won't take them off my ratings.

Oh, btw,,,, welcome to uber. You will be fine and your ratings will recover over time.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

SpongemanGreg said:


> I just saw that I recieved my first rating that wasn't 5 stars. I was rated 3 stars. From who I don't know, and I don't know why either. My day is kinda crummy somewhat now. Why I care I don't know considering it doesn't even pay that well and you'd be naive to think it'd be 5 stars non stop. How did the rest of you feel when you got your first less than steller rating? I bought beer and I'm home now. That's what I'm doing.....


I was livid: it was from a cheap Pool ***** who was pissed when I had to sidetrack and pick up another pax. SHE was the cheap ***** that ordered Pool, and she was so witchy to me and the other pax for the entire rest of the ride. I obviously went back and 1-starred her ***** face. And it always pisses me off to get less than 5-stars. And I always go back and punish everyone from that day if I'm not 100% sure who it was (unless they tipped- those lovely folks are always safe.)


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

I don't remember my first non 5 star rating because I don't care. I do remember my one and only 1 star. It's because I got a cancellation fee and then I gave him a ride after. I think he knew I was laughing at him when I greeted him.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

NHDriver said:


> I got my first 1 star rating from a fellow uber driver. His car was in the shop, requested a ride. I got the ping. we chatted about the business and laughed. dropped him off, got 1 star. obviously trying to gain a competitive advantage. Like you i was very upset and reported it to uber who did nothing and never will. What I can tell you is, that will disappear after a while. I have a 4.96 rating after 1647 rides. The average is 4.80 i believe. I have received 1 star ratings for no reason whatsoever. I stopped getting upset because there is nothing you can do about and uber doesn't care. You will recover and it will happen again, I can promise you that. I have received 1 star ratings for not letting pax bring an open container in my car, for not allowing more than 4 people in my car, for not allowing toddlers in my car without car seats. All of those are illegal but uber still won't take them off my ratings.
> 
> Oh, btw,,,, welcome to uber. You will be fine and your ratings will recover over time.


What a punk uber driver to do that to another driver.
It can be soooo annoying to get a 1 star for something out of your control. Especially for not breaking the law. If you do this long enough it will happen sooner or later to everyone. I know it sucks that Uber won't listen and change a rating for a driver but at least they stick by that policy. The only thing worse would be if they changed it for some drivers and not for others.


----------

